

Ask PG: How to Start a Startup - hackerbysea
http://www.paulgraham.com/start.html
PG:
 This essay appears to be No. 1 result in Google search "How to startup". It is written in 2005. With your rich experience with YCombinator, are you willing to update it with a 2011 version?
======
hackerbysea
PG: This essay was written in 2005. Are you willing to update it with a 2011
version?

~~~
YuriNiyazov
Can you give an example of what you think needs to be added/removed?

~~~
hackerbysea
I'm re-reading it. It is still as insightful as I read it several years ago. I
just wonder if PG is willing to add/remove/change it, considering his rich
experience through YCombinator.

~~~
YuriNiyazov
Well, if you "follow" PG (read latest essays + other interviews, watch Startup
School videos, etc.) then you have a pretty decent idea of what changed. The
only major thing I can think of is that the investment landscape is now more
in the favor of the founders rather than investors. The other thing that
changed is the lower bound on the age. That essay says "23", and I think that
changed to "as soon as you can enter contracts on your own".

------
jayzee
The one thing that pg does not mention in the essay during company formation
having vesting is crucial. I guess everybody knows that by now...

